# NEED Hilton HEAD-7/21-8/3 2Br 2wks PortRoyal Pref



## TIMESHARE-HO (Jul 2, 2013)

WANTED!! HILTON HEAD,SC - JULY 21-AUG 3  2WKS 2BRS 

PREFER PORT ROYAL - BUT WILL DEFINITELY CONSIDER ANY OF THE GOLD CROWN RESORTS .. THANK U

PLS CALL  904-403-7019


----------

